# Wild Camping not welcome on Harris



## beaubowmore (Apr 17, 2016)

Harris has joined Barra in not wanting motorhomes to wild camp. There's been community buy outs and permission will not be granted. It is said motorhomes come fully stocked and do not spend any money. There are now places to stay at over the odds prices and lack facilities. So enjoy the magnificent scenery but beware of not being welcome.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 17, 2016)

Somebody on this very forum did once brag about going over there and not having to spend a penny because he had everything with him.

Not a good move!


----------



## Telstar (Apr 17, 2016)

Well I'm back there May/June and will again be buying diesel for the van, food from the shops, gifts, alcohol from the bar(s) and obviously more tweed on these lovely islands.  There will always be those who do not support the local communities, but I must admit spending money on inflated campsite fees is not in my blood (50:50 Yorkshire and Scottish).

Last time we spent a small fortune on tweed, even had some bespoke items made up and posted back home using material bought in one shop, which we provided to a local designer/seamstress working from her own little shop further down the road.  This year will be no exception.

I do not support the idea of taking everything with me, never have, never will.

If they don't want my money though, I'll just drive straight through.

Jon


----------



## Yogihughes (Apr 18, 2016)

Islanders are just like everyone else on the mainland. If we hear Motorhomers/Campervanners boasting about how little they SPEND on the islands then I am afraid they are bound to be a little upset.


----------



## Camper Bob (Apr 26, 2016)

I used to live on Harris , well Scalpay , and in those happy days there had been no buyouts , and one could still camp on the dunes for nothing, or anywhere else . There was on small site run by an old lady with romm for about 4 vans but had hookup and water , I hope she is still there she deserved the business. Otherwise it's sad the islanders take such a narrow view of Motorhomes/Camping etc. If it's any consolation they didn't show a lot of friendliness if you bought a house either. The Uists used to provide facilities for van's at the ferry ports , I'm sure the still do.

Personally I prefer The Orkney's , never had anything but a welcoming attitude up there , and park up all over the place.


----------



## ivecotrucker (Apr 27, 2016)

Could someone please explain what is a "buyout", & what effect does this have on short stay wild camping in the Hebrides ?

Thanks,   Ivecotrucker


----------



## Captain Biggles (Apr 27, 2016)

*Wild Camping in the Hebrides...*

Had a great time in the Hebrides last summer, despite the atrocious weather.

When we Wild Camp, we always carry enough food & drink for the duration, just in case, but yes, we ate out, yes we drank in the local Alehouses, yes we even paid and spent a few nights on that cracking little site at the extreme North of Barra (Shhhh! don't tell anyone on this site though). We even bought fresh fruit & veg and general foodstuffs whilst there, we topped up on Diesel and LPG at Stornaway on our way home, in total we spent not an unreasonable amount. In fact I'm still smarting at the cost of our Anniversary Dinner whilst in the Hebrides, so as far as the remark "..these Visitors don't spend anything whilst they're here....", all I have to say is "not true"..

We Wild Camped sensibly, on our own, off the beaten track, hidden from most public roads and the locals were to a man(or woman) most friendly towards us, so don't be put off, just have a great time.

Also CalMac Ferries were utterly fantastic and provided a great service throughout our travels.

     Captain Biggles   lane:


----------



## David Morison (Apr 28, 2016)

*Wild camping on Harris*

I asked a question about this on the Scottish Motorhome Wildcampers Facebook page and received several comments - all seems quite reasonable to me. Details here:

Se connecter à Facebook | Facebook

David


----------



## Telstar (Jun 11, 2016)

*Back*

Just spent a couple of weeks touring again.

Absolutely no problems wilding on any of the western isles.  Tried a few new places that we had not previously used.

Yes some parts of some isles, particularly Harris have been bought by the community but all they ask is for a donation, usually towards protecting the area.  A fiver by way of donation or through PayPal.
The beach over looked by Uig lodge is actually a proper camp site with 20 caravan pitches and 10 touring (read motorhome) pitches.  It's £2 per person per night, payment to be made to a cottage up the hill.  I suspect a lot of people, particularly tent users don't pay.  But you can use the toilets, emptying point free all day long.  You only pay for overnight.  Everyone pays to use the shower. 

Showers on scalpay quay are still free.

I also found a new official emptying point near Ness on Lewis, when I find that location, I'll let poi admin know the location.

Everyone was still friendly and will suggest locations if you ask.

We had one motorhome park 6ft away from us on Vatersay when the rest of the area was free and a star spirit parked so close on Lewis that we could smell them and the cut peat that they had somehow come by.

I cannot recall seeing a single wilding sticker.
Jon


----------



## CavityandLacey (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you *Telstar* for your update.  I hope to be heading to the western isles.  I also found this leaflet 'online'   it may be of use to other travellers http://www.cne-siar.gov.uk/envserv/documents/LewisHarrisCampervanDisposalPoints.pdf


----------



## champstar (Jun 15, 2016)

David Morison said:


> I asked a question about this on the Scottish Motorhome Wildcampers Facebook page and received several comments - all seems quite reasonable to me. Details here:
> 
> Se connecter Ã* Facebook | Facebook
> 
> David



Yes but you have to join their group if you want to see them...Can you post the responses here?


----------



## joebob (Jun 15, 2016)

I  agree that spending money where you stop but not all of us have the cash to splash around at every stop. We are not drinkers and could not sit in a pub drinking coke all evening but do buy food and fuel as and when we need to.


----------

